# Who should be the villain in the next Superman?



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's right.

I think it should be someone cool to show off Superman's powers, rather than his human side. Maybe Braniac. It could tie-in with the previous movie with all those Kyrptonian things.

Or Lobo, as played by Christian Bale, would be even more awesome. So awesome, in fact, the theatre would explode with meteor showers of badassery and the world would end.

Superman II with Lobo in it would surpass Titanic, easy.

Who should play Lobo, and how many people should he frag?


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

why another superman movie its kinda outplayed now


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 13, 2008)

His son. 

Seriously, he fucked up the whole movie.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 13, 2008)

Solomon Grundy and Braniac or Darkseid or Doomsday.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2008)

Me**


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 13, 2008)

Keifer Suderland as Branian. Nuff said.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 13, 2008)

Brandon Routh as himself But seriously no more Superman movies until there are some changes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, there will be another Superman movie, you bet your sweet ass.

I think it's a bit early for Darkseid or Doomsday.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 14, 2008)

No more Superman, please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't hate on Superman. Just because his dick can explode planets.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 14, 2008)

No more of Superman, period


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2008)

lol superman..the man who hides his identity by wearing glasses


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 14, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, there will be another Superman movie, you bet your sweet ass.
> 
> I think it's a bit early for Darkseid or Doomsday.



I think if they brought in Darkseid it would be cool, they could like bring in other people to like GL or Flash or WW. but no Lex >:[


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 14, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol superman..the man who hides his identity by wearing glasses




One of that assholes powers are changung others perception of him. So...he can hide his identity by "_willing_" you to see someone else. True story.

Lobo is okay...I don't think his character can carry a movie. I like Mongul...have supes fight his way off of War World back to Earth, chill for a minute and then thwart an invasion of sorts....After his son gets curbstomped to death.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 14, 2008)

One word "Darkseid"


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 14, 2008)

What about the world as the villain. Just everyone turning against Superman and forcing Superman to leave their planet.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2008)

they wont do darkseid any justice  

doomsday


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn all you bastards hating on Superman, except CMX. 

Personally I'd like to see Braniac first, but if they wanted to throw in Doomsday then that'll be fine too.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 15, 2008)

anybody but that baldilocks Lex....I mean c'mon you have this ulta powered super hero and the best thing you can throw against him is a freakin' baldy...

I say go the way the 'Incredible Hulk' did this year...throw in a real bad ass super villain like Lobo or Doomsday and have some kickass fight scenes ....and plus you also have an idea how Doomsday would look in cgi by looking at Abomination from this year's hulk movie...
 if this doesn't revive the Superman franchise then RIP Clark Kent...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2008)

People who don't quite understand why Lex is a great villain have never read the comics and are fucking retarded.  But my choice for the next villain would easily be Braniac, he is long overdue.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

I want a movie Lex Luthor that isn't shitty.

also Brainiac.

that and I want the Fourth World to be on film.




Elijah Snow said:


> People who don't quite understand why Lex is a great villain have never read the comics and are fucking retarded. .




1000% agreed


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2008)

Lex AND Brainiac. 

LOL @ Everyone disliking Lex. If they put the Lex Luthor Man of Steel version it would be great for a reboot. Way better then then "More land, more money" version for today's audience.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

one more reason why a reboot MUST happen.  as much as I sorta of enjoyed Spacey completely hamming it up, that's *NOT* Lex Luthor, it's nowhere near how Lex luthor acts or should act or operates.  it's not even remotely similar to what Hackman was doing


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 15, 2008)

A take on "What's So Funny About Truth, Justice & the American Way" could work with Manchester Black and his guys being a minor threat in comparison to another.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2008)

Personally I think its time for Darkseid.

We could start off with a few "Independence Day" types scenes in which Darkseid destroys a city or something. Than a huge invasion. Superman gets fucked up entirely by Darkseid's minions. In some scene his son can get killed which strenghten's his resolve and ultimately leads to a counterattack from human forces on Darkseid's forces with Supes at the vanguard. And End with a huge scale battle between Supes and Darkseid


----------



## Kameil (Aug 15, 2008)

DarkSeid would never work as well as Doomsday.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2008)

Could Darkseid really work thought?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 15, 2008)

Nobody is going to pull off a Darkseid.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

It _could_ work if they went the route of the 3 issues DnA arc of Confidential or what Supes:TAS did.  Not the true Fourth World experience but it would be enjoyable.

Though in my heart, I yearn for a truly good Fourth World miniseries or movie franchise.


----------



## cacophony (Aug 15, 2008)

I tink bizzarooo


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2008)

As long as theres not Kryptonite this time I'll be ok with any villian. I think Brainiac would be the best idea.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Kryptonite would work if it was used like in the original movie and not that "giant continent destroying island" crap

also if they have Bizarro, I think they'd go with the imperfect clone origin instead of the Bizarro world one since that would be too complicated to spring on an audience.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Kryptonite would work if it was used like in the original movie and not that "giant continent destroying island" crap


I agree but the thing about Kryptonite is sometimes it works and other times it's just stupid. Plus I think Superman should have a threat from something other than Kryptonite, I'd rather the villian be the threat.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 15, 2008)

Superman movies are always gay because it's hard to have a Clark Kent looking actor who doesn't come off as a pussy.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> As long as theres not Kryptonite this time I'll be ok with any villian. I think Brainiac would be the best idea.



The team behind making the films (a sequel has already been confirmed, by the way, so a reboot is'nt happening) have said that they are going to be usin the Kryptonite Island in the next one. 

However, they have also said that Supes will be fighting an alien villain and, let's face it, Brainiac is the most logical choice. So you'll have to take the good with the bad- more Kryptonite, but at least Brainiac will be using it. And hopefully he'll have a half-decent purpose for it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Superman movies are always gay because it's hard to have a Clark Kent looking actor who doesn't come off as a pussy.



sorta the point, he's "Mild Mannered" (which is 1930's speak for "pussy").  Also Christopher Revee was perfect imho, really supes isn't that big muscular guy he's basically a "weakling" with the strenghs of millions.



masamune1 said:


> The team behind making the films (a sequel has already been confirmed, by the way, so a reboot is'nt happening) have said that they are going to be usin the Kryptonite Island in the next one.
> 
> However, they have also said that Supes will be fighting an alien villain and, let's face it, Brainiac is the most logical choice. So you'll have to take the good with the bad- more Kryptonite, but at least Brainiac will be using it. And hopefully he'll have a half-decent purpose for it.



I actually hadn't heard on if it was confirmed or not, from what I've heard they haven't even picked a script yet or even have a director in mind.

But still I gotta hope that 4 of DC's best writers, 3 of them well established as Superman writers, should hold at least a marginal amount of sway.  

God I hope Morrison/Johns/Waid/etc. can convince the studio to reboot.  God I hope so.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I actually hadn't heard on if it was confirmed or not, from what I've heard they haven't even picked a script yet or even have a director in mind.
> 
> But still I gotta hope that 4 of DC's best writers, 3 of them well established as Superman writers, should hold at least a marginal amount of sway.
> 
> God I hope Morrison/Johns/Waid/etc. can convince the studio to reboot.  God I hope so.





It was actually confirmed shortly after the last one was released. It's just ran into problems like the Writer's Strike and Bryan Singer doing _Valkrie._ However, he insists that everything is on schedule, though actual production won't start until 2009 (with a 2010 release date).


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I know that it was "confirmed", just didn't know that it was actually making progress.

[fainthope]at least no real indication that a script has been completed yet consoles me[/fainthope]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2008)

I really want it to be Lobo, he's such a rough but fun guy. Besides, I like that particular kind of honor he has despite all his interest in violence. <3


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

If Lobo's in it, then they must give him his space dolphins


----------



## Dopesmoker (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't care if it's too early, I want Doomsday 

It'd be awesome if they could include that then the _Reign of the Supermen_ as a sequel.  It'd never work though


----------



## MinatoNamikaze54321 (Aug 15, 2008)

Three words "Death of Superman"!


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 15, 2008)

Heath Ledger as the Joker. Lobo would be cool, Darkseid can really take a punch.  But methinks it's Doomsday for the win.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Screw Luthor, Brainiac, Darkseid or whoever. There is only one...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Cyborg Superman


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2008)

There shouldn't be a next Superman movie.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2008)

Doomsday so they can stop making shitty Superman movies.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Doomsday is a little, cock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2008)

Superman is irrelevant in this country.

I would rather watch Lois & Clarke reruns than a new Superman movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2008)

So much Superman hate in here.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Can you give a GOOD reason why a new movie shouldn't be made Rukia, WITHOUT the mindless trolling?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Superman is irrelevant in this country.
> 
> I would rather watch Lois & Clarke reruns than a new Superman movie.



Irrelevant?  How so?


----------



## Seany (Aug 16, 2008)

Brainiac. Batman


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 16, 2008)

I dont care... Superman suck


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Well I know that it was "confirmed", just didn't know that it was actually making progress.
> 
> [fainthope]at least no real indication that a script has been completed yet consoles me[/fainthope]



They seem to have a pretty good idea of what the script is going to be like.

In fact, they have seemed to have that idea for a while now, which implies that they at least have some sort of plan for things like Lois' kid or the Kryptonite continent. _That_ is consoling, because at least it suggests they have some sense of purpose.

_Returns_ *should* have been a complete reboot rather than a midway one, but now that it's been made another reboot would just be annoying. I can excuse it for Hulk because that was his first big-screen outing, but Superman has had a 70's film series, followed by this sort-of new series, and the stgory _still_ has'nt properly taken off yet. Waiting for that even longer by starting another series would just be annoying.

Besides, _Returns_ was'nt bad. The plot was stupid, but otherwise acting, special effects, and the general tone were all fine. At the very least, let them finish this series.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Screw Luthor, Brainiac, Darkseid or whoever. There is only one...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh yeah Mr. Henry "I just want to die" Henshaw.  That'd be interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I dont care... Superman suck



uh no he doesn't...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Superman is irrelevant in this country.



Yea it's not like the genre he started is extremely popular and has been for 70 years.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 16, 2008)

Damn it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Cyborg Superman is the only way to go. Okay, they could do Brainiac first, like maybe...

Hank Henshaw and his team go to space to do some scientific research with Superman, shit happens down below and he had to leave. Then Brainiac comes and fucks up their ship, they get exposed to weird radiation and crash land back on earth. Everyone becomes a freaking mutant with very low life expectancy. Superman goes to visit them yada yada, he says he's going to help, Henshaw pleads he help his wife and colleagues first, but Brainiac begins his uhh thing, and unleashes hordes of Brainiac bots upon the Earth so Superman had to leave.

So while Superman fights Brainiac, Henshaw's body erodes and he becomes living consciousness. He enters one of Brainiac androids and gains access to his data, in the hopes of finding a cure since duh, extremely intelligent life form should have something right? And he did found something, he goes to the hospital and visits his wife first and, obviously, thinking that he's a Brainiac bot there to kill her, not to mention the radiation has somewhat addled her thinking, runs away by jumping through the window. She dies, he grieves, but his friends came to mind, he must go and cure them, but Superman comes and destroys him, again, mistaking him for a Brainiac Bot. So, Hanks friends die as well and he blames Superman.

And that's pretty much it, basically. How he becomes CS could be done in an animated DVD like Gotham Knight. He invades another bot, and since Brainiac had damaged Superman enough to make him bleed, managed to procure some of his DNA as well. He sneaks into Professor Ivo's lab and steals some of his nanotech research, which will give birth to Amazo years later, and makes himself a new body, integrating Superman's Kryptonian DNA with nanotechnology yada yada poof. Cyborg Superman is born. And will take his revenge on Superman in the 3rd film. Probably going after his family, killing the kid, Richard, torturing Lois, and the people of Metropolis as well.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

They could Brainiac first and have Henshaw's robotic body be a brainiac drone or something, easier to explain that Kandor and the kryptonian tech still being aorund


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 16, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> uh no he doesn't...



Yes he do...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Yes he do...



yes that was very useful post right there.

oh and just to be dickish, the word that goes there is "does"


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2008)

Doomsday


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Darkseid needs to be introduced before Doomsday. I never want to see Toyman though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2008)

*DOOMSDAY* the ultimate superman villain


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

a story of post retcon Toyman would be interesting, but as a side villain no way in hell should he be main villain.

something along the lines of his role in "Luthor: Man of Steel" where Luthor frames him for murder then tries to execute him to make himself more popular


----------



## Jimin (Aug 19, 2008)

Brainiac. They did Zod and Lex. Brainiac's probably his second greatest enemy next to Lex.


----------

